# Worst lie youv ever had!



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

my worst lie iv ever had is when I was in the fairway bunker. I sky rocketed my drive and it went about 2 inches deep in the sand and i could barley get it out.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

She was a brunette from blackpool....

Sorry, you said lie not lay.


Probably playing out of divot marks from lazy golfers.


----------



## 21Hokie (Jan 21, 2007)

good stuff.........you beat me to that joke
set up was too easy!!


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

The first summer i have ever played golf... i hit a fairly good drive fadeing to the right of the fairway...thinking i should have a mid iron into the green walks up and sees that my ball is plugged into the light rough...with no other option i try and hit the ball only pentrating it further into the ground...i finally took a 7


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Got a 10 and called it a 4. ​


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

At my age any lie is a "great" lie....worst shot: under a everygreen, had to use a back handed, left handed shot....which did not turn out great.....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I snap hooked a drive that rolled across the fresh hot tar sealant that had just been sprayed on top of a cart path. My ball wound up in the grass on the other side, but it was pretty well covered with black tar and had a bunch of grass cuttings stuck to it. It looked like the golf equivalent of having been tarred and feathered. There was no way I was going to drive the cart across the path the guys had just finished. It was bad enough my ball ran across their work. After we all laughed about it a bit, I took an illegal drop and played on.

I also once had a perfectly good lie in short rough, about 10' from the coral boulders that are the perimeter of Kendale Lakes Golf Club. (now Miccosukkee Country Club). There was a copperhead snake about 2' from my ball. THAT's a bad lie!


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

the worst lie that i have ever had must have been when i managed to get it stuck under the roots of a tree. I still dont know how i managed. it was literally wedged underthe base of this dirty great tree.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I was penalized for a good shot once..I hit a great teeshot, and I saw my ball land, and roll a couple yards from the green, then all of a sudden, It vanished. *POOF*
I got uo there to discover a *Massive* hole was dug by what looked like a gopher, so I took a drop(I wasn't about to stuck my hand down there),chipped my ball, putted it in for Par.


----------

